# Is it OK for rats to chew on newspaper



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

If I made a paper mâché dome for them with newspaper and they chewed it , would it be bad for their health ? They will just chew it ,not eat it right ? I don't really have any white paper I'm allowed to use since its expensive and my mom won't let me.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I wouldn't trust the ink in the news paper in all honesty. Plain writing paper that hasn't been written on could work..


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

Mine live in newspaper and I haven't had trouble


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any paper with ink must use soy-based ink to be safe. It's not an issue of the paper bein eaten but the ink being dissolved by saliva(or urine or water ) and hence accidentally digested.


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

In all the books I've read and from what people have told me it is best to stay clear of newspaper ink.


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

I have read that there is a chance newspaper may not be safe because of chemicals in the ink. I'm not sure whether it's been proven that it harms rats, but maybe stay away from it to be on the safe side.


----------



## madsnake (Aug 24, 2014)

I've used newspaper for enrichment in their cage and they love it. I've had no issues so far.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I use newspaper as a cage enrichment thing and have had no problems. I'm on the parrot forums and many use it for the floor of the cages and birds love to rip it up. Parrots/birds are very sensitive to ...well everything. The web would be full of articles of dead pet birds if they were that dangerous..at least imo. I don't use teflon because of the conure, or fabreeze or a lot of other normal household cleaners. Of course I don't fill their cage with newspaper, but if I have some I'll put some in for them to tear up and make into a nest.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It depends on where you are based and on the ink used. Here in the UK all newspapers are printed using none toxic inks so its nothing to worry about. I'm sure there are several printers in the US that are the same. Saying that if they get hold of a tiny amount it is unlikley to do them any harm, but i would avoid putting it in there cage if your not sure. You should be able to email to newspaper to find out.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't know what ink is used in newspaper here in Canada


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

So can I use regular looseleaf paper (used to write on) in the paper mâché?


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Nijidoragon said:


> So can I use regular looseleaf paper (used to write on) in the paper mâché?


I think this is a better option.


----------

